# merida



## Revchico (Oct 21, 2013)

Greetings to all. Just wanted to say that we continue to
enjoy the info. Posted in these forums. We will be returning to Merida,
next month. Anybody know of any shipping company that I can
ship my car from Florida to Progreso.


----------



## jim42 (Sep 26, 2008)

Where in FL? Tampa here and will be visiting Merida for 5th time in about 3 weeks.


----------



## Revchico (Oct 21, 2013)

*Revchico*



jim42 said:


> Where in FL? Tampa here and will be visiting Merida for 5th time in about 3 weeks.


I am in Kissimmee, Fl.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Revchico said:


> I am in Kissimmee, Fl.


That name sounded like a joke. I had to look at a map to believe that it was a real place. Apparently, the name is from an Indian (Native American) name for a village. The Spanish spelled it "Cacema".
City of Kissimmee, FL : The Name: Kissimmee


----------



## jim42 (Sep 26, 2008)

Cool. I will be in Merida Mar 3-15 and staying in Colonia Santiago.


----------

